# 4049 LGB Replacement Searchlight



## Twisted Weasel RR (Jan 17, 2010)

Does anyone now where is a good place to purchase replacement parts for LGB? besides EBay



Thanks 

Kelly


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Not yet for cars. Too bad regarding eBay, one ended tonight.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

There are some car parts available in Europe and can be obtained via train-li-usa from modell-land.


Due to exchange prices, you would pay approx. 1.5 times the euro price.

Axel orders in bulk and gets shipments every 3 weeks or so to save on shipping and handling fees.

The search light is listed on the site below and contact Axel for availability/next shipment.


http://www.modell-land.de/ersatzteile-c-207.html?page=2&sort=2a


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I stand corrected, I had understood they had not sorted the car bits yet, sorry.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You might also try Massoth for parts. Later RJD


----------

